# Kaufberatung: 24 zoll 120 Hz oder LED?



## Sh00rdy (2. Januar 2011)

Guten Tag!

Bin auf der suche nach einen Monitor und habe mich schon bei einigen Kaufberatungen eingelesen.

Da ich sehr Empfindlich bin was das Bild angeht und überwiegend MP-Shooter zocke möchte ich einen flinken, schlierenfreien Monitor.

120Hz würde ich gerne nehmen um mir die 3D Vision offen zu halten. Hardware ist für nen ordentlichen betrieb Vorhanden!


Da ich aber, sagen wir mal 80% Multiplayer bin und die andren 20% eher story spiele weiß ich nicht ob sich 3D Vision überhaupt für mich lohnt und ich somit nen 120 Hz Monitor für nen flüssigeres Bild brauche?



nun ist mir aufgefallen das die beiden mir persönlich sehr gut gefallen und von euch oft empfohlen werden:

Samsung SyncMaster BX2450

Acer GD245HQbid

allerdings hat halt der Samsung keine 120Hz und der Acer angeblich einen hohen Imputlag was meint ihr dazu/wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

Gibt es noch eine Alternative die vllt beides bietet? so um 24 zoll und 300-350 Euro?

Vielen dank im vorraus!


----------



## KaitoKid (2. Januar 2011)

Warum keinen BenQ XL2410T? Der hat 120Hz, LED, 24"(mit 1920x1080), ist höhenverstellbar....


----------



## Sh00rdy (2. Januar 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!



> Warum keinen BenQ XL2410T? Der hat 120Hz, LED, 24"(mit 1920x1080), ist höhenverstellbar....



Ja Perfekt! Hast du schon Erfahrungen mit dem Monitor gemacht? So aufm Blatt ist es ja das was ich suche!

Bin mal paar Tests von dem Ding durchlesen


----------



## KaitoKid (2. Januar 2011)

Es gibt schon Leute die den haben, auch hier im Forum, im Luxx auch, da gibt es einen guten Sammelthread und viele Erfahrungsberichte.
Ich such den mal raus...

Edit: Hier!


----------



## Sh00rdy (2. Januar 2011)

jo der is echt nice!

eine Sache verunsichert mich noch etwas... bei Amazon gibts diesen "negativbeitrag".

- 120hz nicht per HDMI möglich (eventuell in HD, aber nicht in Full HD) 

Also muss man den Monitor am besten über den DVI Anschluss nutzen?

Was is da der Vorteil/Nachteil?

Macht es überhaupt einen Unterschied?


----------



## qwerkop23 (2. Januar 2011)

HDMI und DVI übertragen beide ein full hd signal. hdmi kann auch ton übertragen.

sind den die 120hz vollbilder oder 2x60hz halbbilder?


----------



## KaitoKid (3. Januar 2011)

Das versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz, was meinst du damit?


----------



## Sh00rdy (3. Januar 2011)

Hab mich ma über das DVI-Kabel schlau gemacht und des dürfte keinen unterschied machen wie kop schon meinte.

des mit den 2 Bildern check ich auch nich ganz.. erklär ma bitte 

Hab noch nen kurztest bei PCGH gefunden, da wurde nix von 2X60hz  erwähnt deswegen geh ich mal davon aus das bei BenQ alles i.O. ist.

Monitor ist unterwegs.. vielen dank Kaitokid für den Tip!


----------



## InRainbows (3. Januar 2011)

Gibt es beim BenQ XL2410T irgendwelche negative Effekte, wenn man beim Spielen (Vsync an) keine 120 fps erreicht?


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (3. Januar 2011)

Dann schaltet VSync such auf immer 60fps. 
Wenn du die nicht erreichst immer auf 30.
Dann 15.


----------



## InRainbows (3. Januar 2011)

Ichnehmzweidoener schrieb:


> Dann schaltet VSync such auf immer 60fps.
> Wenn du die nicht erreichst immer auf 30.
> Dann 15.



könntest du das bitte etwas genauer erklären? Ich steige irgendwie nicht durch.


----------

